# anyone fish Seminole?, got a tournament late january



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have never been there but i have been waiting for years to go. my club is fishing there january 30th. we are launching somwhere on the lower west side.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Which landing? Fishing there is good. Lake Seminole I am assuming?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

this is where we are staying/launching...

http://www.seminolelodge.com/

here is a map...

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=30.725331&lon=-84.904615&z=17.6&r=0&src=msa


i'm thinkin about going toward the dam and trying around there, i just dont have a depth finder so i'm fishing blind unless i beat the bank.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Go here for a report that was posted today http://www.floridabassnetwork.com/

There is a link to Seminole reports.


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

I have fished many tournaments at seminole. Late Jan. and early Feb. is my favorite time to fish that lake. Water temp. is the key. I would look close at the flats with deep water close to the spawning bays. If you like site fishing and the water temps are right, look very backs of the creeks. the water will be clear.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

A few years ago one of the big boy's organizations had a late January early February tournament at Seminole and it was amazing to me how many big fish were caught, just as bonehead said, up on the flats from mid-day to 4PM and in the deeper water near the flats during the morning. As I remember, carolina rigged lizards were a big producer. Good luck.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

*goin 2moro!*

meeting a buddy in panama city 2nite. headed to seminole early sat. heard the crankbait & lipless bite is hot! we'll see. i'll post results..


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Watch for stumps, decoys, and duck hunters 2nd half opens tomorrow .


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for all the replys guys. i just got the call, my trolling motor is on the boat...now i just have to save some money to get a depth finder..if its deeper than 7ft i dont have a clue lol.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Depth Finder*

jesse1378 - Are you still looking for a depth finder? I have one new in the box if you're interested. I can send you the specs on it when I get home if you'd like.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks man but i am borrowing my dads to save on funds. got to make sure i have some extra for emergencies incase i find a hidden stump.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I fish Seminole all the time.
We have a house on the lake.
We live like 2 minutes from Wingates Lodge.
Make sure you have a few Rattle Traps.
The best color up there, and this isn't just my opinion, pretty much all the locals, is a Chrome with Blue Top.
Here's a good fishing report site:
http://www.wingateslodge.com/

Check back on the last years January month as well, do some reading.
Lake is hard to figure out sometimes.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I have a few rattle traps and a just bought about a dozen new crankbaits for the trip.


----------

